# Small animal rescues



## Lucy B (May 14, 2011)

I'm looking to adopt two guinea pigs - preferably from a rescue but after reading several threads on the RSPCAs attitude towards small animals I would prefer to adopt from a smaller rescue.

The guinea pigs would have a good, loving home for life. We have a cage that is 13 sq foot, and an outer door run with a small house for during the day.

If anyone could recommend a really good, honest rescue I would be very greatful. I would be happy to donate £50 for a pair to the right place.

PS as a competely random extra question, what do you use to transport guinea pigs in. Could I use a cat carrier (plastic) with an old blanket or something inside?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

There's Cavy Rescue (google them). And yeah, I've seen people transport guinea pigs on the train in a wicker cat basket with newspaper and hay in it 
Good luck finding some piggies


----------



## Lucy B (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. Is cavvy rescue a lot of rescues all put together? Or is it just lots of random people selling guinea pigs, I can't seem to figure it out? 
Hope I find some cuties soon


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

It depends where you live but there are a number of guinea pig rescues around the country. Maybe try Googling 'Guinea pig rescue and then your area' and see what comes up. A cat carrier would be fine to transport them in, just maybe put in some newspaper and a blanket on top and maybe some hay for them to eat.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

where abouts are you located hun? some one may know of a rescue near you


----------



## Lucy B (May 14, 2011)

Opps, I forgot to mention that
I live on the border between devon and dorset, and I'm prepared to travel anywhere within those two areas.


----------



## Lucy B (May 14, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with Margaret Green animal rescue? They're near me, and the website looks good. Haven't had a proper look yet though.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Try ringing your local vet and asking if they can recommend a reputable small animal rescue in your area


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

there may be some near you on here

RESCUERS AND RESCUE CENTRES - HAMSTERS, GUINEA PIGS, RABBITS & RATS


----------

